# retiring to italy(Brexit)



## de.zero51

Hello there anyone lucky enough to be in Italy already. My husband and myself have been planning on retirement abroad for a number of years.Everything came right last year with my husband Clive retiring, and myself unfortunately having to retire due to arthritis. We have not been able to make the move yet as I have had to have surgery on each shoulder with recovery time etc. Then Brexit happens. Nobody has the answers yet but it is so difficult to know what to do. If we move next year after article 50 will we be considered still part of the EU or are we out of it straight away. Is there anyone else in this possition, what are your thoughts?
From my research we believe that we can still become residents wether in or out of EU. 
Then there is health care. If we are considered out after March we will

have to have private health care. Can anyone tell us how much that might cost for a couple. we feel a bit in limbo, but are still planning a couple of visits next year to explore areas such as Abruzzo or the other side , Salerno. Any info welcome.


many thanks
Dawn and Clive


----------



## pudd 2

de.zero51 said:


> Hello there anyone lucky enough to be in Italy already. My husband and myself have been planning on retirement abroad for a number of years.Everything came right last year with my husband Clive retiring, and myself unfortunately having to retire due to arthritis. We have not been able to make the move yet as I have had to have surgery on each shoulder with recovery time etc. Then Brexit happens. Nobody has the answers yet but it is so difficult to know what to do. If we move next year after article 50 will we be considered still part of the EU or are we out of it straight away. Is there anyone else in this possition, what are your thoughts?
> From my research we believe that we can still become residents wether in or out of EU.
> Then there is health care. If we are considered out after March we will
> 
> have to have private health care. Can anyone tell us how much that might cost for a couple. we feel a bit in limbo, but are still planning a couple of visits next year to explore areas such as Abruzzo or the other side , Salerno. Any info welcome.
> 
> hi daw
> 
> many thanks
> Dawn and Clive


 hi dawn 
we moved here lock stock and barrel 14 years ago to abruzzo ( which by the way qwe call midle of the road italy ) 
we spent 25 years looking for a place to retire to and the only way we are going out of here is in a box 
its as near to pardise as you get cheap food housing and good clean air 
as for the heath care its is second in the world and we can vouch for that both havig had bad health problems me p cancer and i was treated with the best in the world modern equipment and iam alive to tell the tail 
dont worry about brexit italy is like a dinausure you hit it on the tail and it takes years to reach the head 
as for health care you can buy into the sytem for about 700 eros a cupple 
bit rushed at mo but if you need furher info dont be frightened to ask


----------



## accbgb

de.zero51 said:


> Hello there anyone lucky enough to be in Italy already. My husband and myself have been planning on retirement abroad for a number of years.Everything came right last year with my husband Clive retiring, and myself unfortunately having to retire due to arthritis. We have not been able to make the move yet as I have had to have surgery on each shoulder with recovery time etc. Then Brexit happens. Nobody has the answers yet but it is so difficult to know what to do. If we move next year after article 50 will we be considered still part of the EU or are we out of it straight away. Is there anyone else in this possition, what are your thoughts?
> From my research we believe that we can still become residents wether in or out of EU.
> Then there is health care. If we are considered out after March we will
> 
> have to have private health care. Can anyone tell us how much that might cost for a couple. we feel a bit in limbo, but are still planning a couple of visits next year to explore areas such as Abruzzo or the other side , Salerno. Any info welcome.
> 
> 
> many thanks
> Dawn and Clive


Unfortunately, no one can say what Brexit will mean, especially for those who make the move after the vote and even more so after Article 50. Pudd may be entirely safe, but...

I suppose there is no Italian blood in either of your ancestry?


----------



## xabiaxica

de.zero51 said:


> Hello there anyone lucky enough to be in Italy already. My husband and myself have been planning on retirement abroad for a number of years.Everything came right last year with my husband Clive retiring, and myself unfortunately having to retire due to arthritis. We have not been able to make the move yet as I have had to have surgery on each shoulder with recovery time etc. Then Brexit happens. Nobody has the answers yet but it is so difficult to know what to do. If we move next year after article 50 will we be considered still part of the EU or are we out of it straight away. Is there anyone else in this possition, what are your thoughts?
> From my research we believe that we can still become residents wether in or out of EU.
> Then there is health care. If we are considered out after March we will
> 
> have to have private health care. Can anyone tell us how much that might cost for a couple. we feel a bit in limbo, but are still planning a couple of visits next year to explore areas such as Abruzzo or the other side , Salerno. Any info welcome.
> 
> 
> many thanks
> Dawn and Clive


Britain will still be a full member of the EU after Article 50 is triggered, until such time as it officially leaves, which is supposed to be (at least) 2 years from that date.

So if you move before March 2019, assuming it's triggered in March 2017. then you will still be treated as an EU citizen, & Britain will still fund your healthcare via the S1, assuming at least one of you is in reciept of a state pension.

As for what happens after that, as said, it really is anyone's guess.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'll echo what both pudd and accbgb have said so far. But let me just add one more thing - there are lots of Americans and other non-EU nationalities who retire to Italy. Yes, it helps if you have some Italian ancestry to fall back on. But, as with many EU countries, the main thing in "retiring to" the country seems to be that you have a reliable source of income and health insurance that approximates the level of the national health plan.

That's the "worst case" scenario if there is ultimately a "hard" Brexit and you will be moving to Italy as non-EU foreign nationals (like the Americans or Canadians, for example). I do note that as "non-EU" nationals, the requirement can be rather high for the level of income required by the consulate to meet the "minimum income requirement." But in general, this can be a sort of safety factor. In some EU countries, retirees not subject to the entry requirements arrive, thinking "everything here is so cheap" and wind up having major problems because things aren't nearly as cheap as they thought.

Anyhow, a bit of food for thought.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn

No one has a clue what will happen regards brexit, but there are numerous none EU nationals already living here in Italy. I think you can safely and fully guarantee it will be no different for you, if not even a little better. As to health insurance, if you are under retirement age then even now you would likely need cover. I say “likely” as the Comune you end up with should be making sure you are covered, but some don’t. As to cost of healthcare, again it depends on the Comune, as if asked for, it is likely they will say if the cover is suitable. However I don’t think it will vary that much (depending on your view of cost) and in the scheme of things is not a great proportion on your outlay.


----------



## KenzoXIV

de.zero51 said:


> Hello there anyone lucky enough to be in Italy already. My husband and myself have been planning on retirement abroad for a number of years.Everything came right last year with my husband Clive retiring, and myself unfortunately having to retire due to arthritis. We have not been able to make the move yet as I have had to have surgery on each shoulder with recovery time etc. Then Brexit happens. Nobody has the answers yet but it is so difficult to know what to do. If we move next year after article 50 will we be considered still part of the EU or are we out of it straight away. Is there anyone else in this possition, what are your thoughts?
> From my research we believe that we can still become residents wether in or out of EU.
> Then there is health care. If we are considered out after March we will
> 
> have to have private health care. Can anyone tell us how much that might cost for a couple. we feel a bit in limbo, but are still planning a couple of visits next year to explore areas such as Abruzzo or the other side , Salerno. Any info welcome.
> 
> 
> many thanks
> Dawn and Clive


Hi Guys,

I kind of fell into Italy by marrying a Sicilian so my position here is all but assured...

I would be very nervous of moving during these uncertain times however. The truth is nobody knows what is going to happen. One thing I would say is the sooner you move, if it came to a point of a hard Brexit you would have more weight under your belt had you of already lived here a couple of years, been contributing, learnt the language etc.. 

I would say.... and this is solely my ignorant advice... 

Move here on a two year holiday renting a place. If you have friends in Italy who can help that will be a bonus.

After two years (Post article 50 etc) see how the land lies but be very prepared to turn back to the UK. Italians are very friendly but if things go badly and Mrs May decides to kick out everyones Italian sons and daughters, we may not be looked at so favourably anymore..

For what it is worth in my humblest of opinions it will be a soft brexit, it makes sense to tow the hard brexit line during negotiations but realistically it would be business and political suicide and would undo years of progress that we would have to hope and pray we could create with USA, China, Russia, Gulf States and former colonies.

Anyway politics out of the way, I would not destroy any security you have in the UK for now. But certainly come on over and rent for a bit, get the feel, learn the language and when everyone is a bit more in the know have a look at whether returning to the UK makes sense or selling up and comitting fully.

Thats my 2 cents :bounce:

Kenzo


----------



## de.zero51

Thanks to everyone who responded it has given us plenty to think about. We will just have to hope as you say, that it is a soft Brexit. 
Just one question about the 700 euros for health care, dare we ask is that for the year?

many thanks 
Dawn and Clive


----------



## GeordieBorn

de.zero51 said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded it has given us plenty to think about. We will just have to hope as you say, that it is a soft Brexit.
> Just one question about the 700 euros for health care, dare we ask is that for the year?
> 
> many thanks
> Dawn and Clive


I would guess Pudd is talking voluntary contributions to ASL to cover you for one year (I've read it was about €450 a while back). That's per person and for the year, after that I doubt anyone would be checking.... Not all areas will allow this, bit like the Comune they have their own ideas on the rules. But from what I've read others have had private insurance for around the same amount (some have paid a lot more).


----------



## KenzoXIV

GeordieBorn said:


> I would guess Pudd is talking voluntary contributions to ASL to cover you for one year (I've read it was about €450 a while back). That's per person and for the year, after that I doubt anyone would be checking.... Not all areas will allow this, bit like the Comune they have their own ideas on the rules. But from what I've read others have had private insurance for around the same amount (some have paid a lot more).


I honestly still cant work it out... I have my tessera sanitaria but I have paid all my medication and needed an x-ray and paid £50 for the honour. 

My accountant has said I will be paying contributions towards healthcare but I am sure im doing something wrong if I am still paying for x-rays...

Although I think I also ended up at a private clinic rather than a hospital as well so maybe that is why...

I dont know, everytime someone mentions healthcare I run and hide....


----------



## NickZ

de.zero51 said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded it has given us plenty to think about. We will just have to hope as you say, that it is a soft Brexit.
> Just one question about the 700 euros for health care, dare we ask is that for the year?
> 
> many thanks
> Dawn and Clive


The minimum payment is €350 per person for a calendar year. Jan 1st to Dec 31st. If you buy in Dec 1st you still pay the same amount.

Problem is that minimum payment is for people with minimal income. It's supposed to be a percentage of income up to I think €30K IIRC. Some ASL are supposedly not checking and just charging the basic amount.

Problem is nothing stops the Italian government in the future sending you a bill for all the back years.


----------



## NickZ

Ticket aka CO pays are an additional fee. The vary by region. With the type of treatment. With the reason for the test.

If you end up in the hospital with a code yellow or red then things tend to be free. If OTOH you shouldn't have really gone to emergency they'll charge you something. Treatments will cost something.

Likewise some drugs are free or more or less free. Things for serious life threatening conditions. OTOH cough syrup will cost you


----------



## GeordieBorn

I know little about it really other than the myriad of posts I’ve read about it on this and many other forums. From what I gather there is a lot of things like blood tests , x-rays etc that you still have to pay for unless you are on a specific income or have a specific medical condition. A number of times I’ve seen links to official sites that tell you exactly what you pay for or don’t in certain circumstances. Unfortunately I’ve not seen such in English, but then again it is Italy we live in and I should be trying harder!


----------



## GeordieBorn

Sorry I missed Nicks post which went in as I was drafting... Spot on as ever from Nick, worth noting his point about when you pay! I did also go off to look for more info in English and found this from nice people in Prato. Other info on income was that 7.50% applies on income up to €20,658.27 per annum, I guess if greater? and that from that amount to €51,645.68 you pay a further 4% on any sum above the €20,658.27? I lost the plot somewhere along the way trying to translate and keep tabs on the pages I had open. One last thing was that there was an indication this also covers family members who rely on you income?
The latter reminds me someone posted about being in receipt of a UK retirement pension, either of you being so would qualify you (at the moment) for healthcare cover from the UK on a form S1 - see NHS site here , it covers both situations. I'm pretty sure it would also be the case for anyone in receipt of long term sickness benefit and may even cover their spouse.


----------



## accbgb

I don't know about the UK, but in the US spouses nearly always combine their incomes for tax purposes ("Joint Filing"); this is not the case in Italy - everything is calculated separately.

So, if you both have retirement income, then your SSN cost will be calculated and paid *individually* based on your own individual income. If one of you has no income at all, then you will be carried on the other's account at a straight fee which I believe (I could easily be wrong) is €387 per calendar year.


----------



## NickZ

Yes that seems right from looking at the webpages.


----------



## NickZ

accbgb said:


> So, if you both have retirement income, then your SSN cost will be calculated and paid *individually* based on your own individual income. If one of you has no income at all, then you will be carried on the other's account at a straight fee which I believe (I could easily be wrong) is €387 per calendar year.


No the €387 only applies if the family has the minimal income level. For a couple the 7.5% would apply. If it's a family of one person or a couple or a family with children. It's the same amount


----------



## jljarvis

I just bit the bullet and moved here a month ago, decided not to worry about Brexit and so far so good. I have had to pay private health insurance anyway which surprised me butI couldnt get my residenza without it. It was E606 a year which I think is OK. I've had no regrets so far.


----------



## Teazle

Can you tell me which company you got your private health insurance from? I need to put some in place so that I can get my residenza. Thanks.


----------



## jljarvis

Hi, This guy sorted everything out for me. I just said I needed health insurance for myself and my 17 year old for our residenza and he sent a quote which I accepted. Stefano Casodi from Cattolica Assicurazion - [email protected]
He's done my house insurance including earthquake insurance. I did my car insurance online. I dont know if he is the cheapest but I just wanted to get it done easily and when I am more fluent next year I may research to see if there is anything cheaper.


----------



## Teazle

Thanks - that's really helpful. I need to get this done before Brexit kicks in and things become more uncertain.


----------

